

Ask HN: Online courses platform - reion

A lot of my friends lately asked me, if I would be willing to teach them programming. Most of them don't live in the same country as me anymore, so online teaching is my only option.<p>So here is my question - have any one of you used online courses platforms and can recommend some?<p>I did some searching I didn't find one that would offer highlights for code you upload.
======
OafTobark
My recommendation, Skype, pastebin, and go from there. Not quite what you're
asking for but solves the problem quite well. You can screen share as
necessary as well.

~~~
reion
Yeah, I was looking for something more organized, where i could keep
everything in one place, like Udemy, but more programmer friendly.

~~~
antidoh
github? They're gonna use it eventually anyway.

~~~
reion
Actually I was thinking about that, untimely, if I don't find anything better,
I will just us github.

------
ch00ey
Try checking out Stanford's opensource online course platform:

<https://github.com/Stanford-Online/class2go/>

------
revorad
I've been thinking about this problem. If you email me (hrishi @
prettygraph.com) with some more details, I might be interested in building
something for you.

